# Questions: OK I answer goat questions non stop, give these soap answers up :)



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Those who use the tank, how do you cut your soap that has textured tops, embeds etc???

Where do you get your oxides and ultramarines?

Anyone using any of the smaller Kelsie molds, can you share a recipe with me that POPS!!! away from the mold sides. I want to use them in my class and do not want to have to tell them to run a knife around the edges, which you have to do using the walmart recipe. Anyone using sodium lactate and does it work to harden the soap enough for it to pull away? Do you use the amounts listed on thesage.com for your SL? I really don't have time to fuss with all this an there isn't enough gals left on the yahoo group Rita has to ask these questions of. The wallmart recipe is never going to let you pull the grid out of the soap like the directions give you.

Answer privately if it's a deep dark secret and you can just tell me the basics you don't have to disclose a recipe. Vicki


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

Well, I have a tank and I cut most soap the same way - from the top. If I have something like whole oats on top I flip the log over and cut from the bottom. But textured and soap embeds are treated like plain soap.

I buy micas and ultramarines from the conservatorie and I don't have a Kelsie mold. I rarely use sodium lactate and just a tiny bit if I do because I really don't like the texture the soap has using it if too much is used.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2012)

Vicki, I do use SL and yes you can pull the side away from the molds using this.... and can pull the slats out also... in a 350 oz batch of soap I use three tablespoons of SL.....it makes your soap unmold so so much easier with breaking any corners etc..
Can't help you with questions about the tank, I don't have one... my oxides and utltamarines are purchased usually thru coops if anyone is having them and then i buy enough to last a couple of years... they don't have a shelf life as far as I know...


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

I have a tank. I don't do anything special when cutting. Just plunk the log in there and cut. All my soaps have textured tops and they are never marred. I usually soap in the evening and cut in the morning when the logs are still warm. All though it will cut logs a few days old with no problems as well. I usually use micas from TKB. I've never tried any oxides or ultramarines. I've now heard enough about them that I think I'm going to try some the next time I order. I've been looking at The Conservatorie's site. They sure do have a huge selection. I've never used SL either so no help there. Quite frankly I have given up on my Kelsie. I hate washing out dirty molds in between uses. I line my log molds with trash bags that I throw out when I'm done.


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

I use oxides and ultramarines... I buy mine from Peaks because I buy most of my FO's from Peaks & Candle Science.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I use a tank but my soaps are logs. A few of my soaps have textured 'peaks' and they cut just like the rest. I make confetti soap with soap shreds and some with soap chunks, cuts the same even if the shreds and chunks are from old soap. I cut my round shaving soaps on it too. The only thing I don't cut on it are salt bars and 100% coconut laundry bars. Salt bars because I cut while they are still HOT and need very careful handling. LOL Laundry soap because it gets so darn hard I'm afraid to try it.

I get my colors from where ever I'm ordering something else from and the price is reasonable. TKB, WSP, MMS. Recently got a boatload of mica samples from the Conservatorie to test. Still looking for POP replacements.

Can't help with the Kelsei mold.....my recipe sticks like glue so I line it when I use it, which isn't often.


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

<<Those who use the tank, how do you cut your soap that has textured tops, embeds etc???>>

From the top. Textured tops with no problem. I don't use embeds so can't answer that one.

<<Where do you get your oxides and ultramarines?>>

Majestic Mountain Sage is my favorite followed by Brambleberry. I've also purchased Micas recently from Oregon Trails and am happy with them.

<<Anyone using sodium lactate>>

Yes, I've used it for several years because most of our soaps are poured into individual molds and it really helps in the de-molding process. I use 1 to 1.5 ounces of SL per 9 lb batch of soap; up to 2 ounces in 12 lb batches. Too much SL and the soap will crack during the cure.

Caroline


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2011)

I think the SL would help the wal-mart recipe not stick on the sides but still need to use freezer or wax paper, etc. on the bottom of the mold.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks everyone! Vicki


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2012)

I never have a problem with the walmart sticking to my kelsi molds unless I recalculate it and add shea butter... When you first get your kelsi, it needs to be broken it... take the slats and a papertowels saturated with mineral oil and rub them down just a little.. and the inside of your mold.. After using it a couple of times you should not have to do this any longer... I do line the bottom of mine, when soap is ready to come out of the mold, I just turn it over and pop the bottom off (this won't work unless lined) pull the slats out and I am done.. 
If you aren't happy with your kelsi and want to sell it.. just Pm me... i might be interested... love them


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I use the kelsie molds all the time and never ever have to run a knife around the edges. Even when I used a lot more coconut oil. I use a piece of garbage bag to line the bottom. I lay it over the bottom and tuck it into the side grooves and then put my sides on, pulling the plastic fairly tight. Since it's tucked under the edges the soap bottoms are pretty smooth. Sometimes I use plastic wrap but it's a pain in the butt and I have to use two pieces. With the white garbage can liners I can get two or more liners out of one bag and I reuse them several times. (avoid placing ink sides toward your soap, I usually don't use pieces with ink on them) 

To unmold I take the bottoms off, turn the mold over and push the soap out onto the bottom of the mold. I used to wrap the dividers in plastic but have not had to do that in over a year. The molds are always clean. I start at one end and push the soap out very slowly and carefully. I use a high canola recipe (because I got gallons and gallons for free) and about 12 percent coconut oil. It's a harder soap faster when I add cocoa butter, but I'm out at the moment.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

That is just weird. My recipe I use and the Wallmart recipe I make will 'sometimes' pull away from the outside of the molds, and when I take the bottom off the whole block will come loose and fall down.....but the inside deviders always stick, never ones have they not, even if it is just a small section. I use commercial plastic wrap on the bottom of my molds so that is no biggy to teach that.

I purchased sodium lactate last night and will use it in soaping classes since I don't want to put this into my sold soap. See if it makes enough of a difference.

Like Barb if anyone hates their Vicki Molds and will sell it for what her sales cost, I only pick them up during her sales, I am not interested in the liner, I will also buy them (unscratched) and unwarped. And I will pay for shipping. Vicki


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

We find that you can't use the tank on embeds if the soap if the embeds (or shreds) are over 1 day old. You will snap the wires - all the wires. Ask us how we know this. LOL

Textured tops have no impact on the tank.

Our soap sticks to the kelsie molds. We turn them upside down and push the soap down, then lift the dividers out.

PJ


----------



## Whitney (Oct 27, 2007)

Interesting on the kelsei molds....I don't have a problem getting my soap out. I pull the dividers out first. It sounds like some of you do them last? I pull the dividers out using a tool intended for pulling the skin off of fish. Then I use a flat head screw driver and pop the sides off the base. Usually all except for about 4 bars (if using the mold with individual dividers) fall right away from the mold. The few bars that are still attached slide right off with a tiny bit of pressure. Slide them, don't pull them---I learned that trick from someone here. 

I have their 18 bar mold with individual dividers as well as some Vicki molds. I use saran wrap on the bottom--that is all the lining I do. I do use PAM for the first couple of batches on a new mold. Other than on new molds I do not use any kind of lubricant.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

So do you use shea butter in your formula, Whitney? Based on Barb's comment and the fact that I do have it in my soap makes me wonder if that's the reason why mine stick so badly. :/


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

jimandpj said:


> We find that you can't use the tank on embeds if the soap if the embeds (or shreds) are over 1 day old. You will snap the wires - all the wires. Ask us how we know this. LOL


This shows how we differ in our experiences. I use my tank to cut soap with embeds that are much older than one day. The only thing I do not use it for is salt bars. I go slow on all soap cutting and have yet to break a wire.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Same here. My confetti soap is made with trimmings that I save. The last batch I made used trimmings that were collected for over a year, so some were a year old and some were much newer. No problem cutting. 

With my regular soaps.....I have waited as long as 4 days to cut though I normally cut at 1-2 days.


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

Interesting - it must be the formula then, because we can't cut soap that has shreds in it with the tank. That all gets cut by hand. Snaps wires right and left if we even try!

PJ


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

So will someone share on the forum or to me privately a very basic soap that isn't going to stick. I am going to be getting her mini soap mold that you pour 9 bars, no cutting. Since I do use shea, is that why mine sticks? I do want basic butters and oils that can be purchased locally.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2012)

Vicki, just use your recipe and sub the shea for cocoa butter, putting thru a soap cal of course.. soaps with cocoa butter don't stick.. maybe because just like in your hand shea is sticky, and cocoa butter isn't... I don't know...
a simple recipe with olive oil, coconut oil, cocoa butter ...


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I am going to end up having to sell scent and lye...I really don't want to have to start selling cocoa butter to


----------

